# Lake Jackson Florala



## jstblsd

Has anyone fished Lake Jackson in Florala lately? Any good reports? Thinking about going this weekend.


----------



## tips n tails

Havnt fished it in awhile, you still planning on getting over to talquin this year?


----------



## jstblsd

tips n tails said:


> Havnt fished it in awhile, you still planning on getting over to talquin this year?


Oh yeah! I'm trying to plan something next month. I wanted to go this month for the crappie but this crazy work schedule. I hope it won't be too late.


----------



## tips n tails

You taking the family? Ive been trying to get over that way as well, I'd love to catch some crappie


----------



## jstblsd

I just looked at my tournament schedule I might have to push it to May, I have two tournaments that month. If anything change where I won't go to one of the tournaments and we decide to go you are more than welcome to join. Its just gonna be me, a guy and his little boy. We plan on doing an overnight stay.


----------



## SLICK75

May let you know tomorrow, thinking about taking the boys up there in the morning.
I got mixed emotions, Im afraid its going to be full of ski-boats and waver runners but its close to home. Anybody know when AL does their Spring Break?

Thats actually why I popped in tonight. Trying to come up with somewhere else to go, any ideas between Choctawhatchee and Blackwater?


----------



## tips n tails

SLICK75 said:


> May let you know tomorrow, thinking about taking the boys up there in the morning.
> I got mixed emotions, Im afraid its going to be full of ski-boats and waver runners but its close to home. Anybody know when AL does their Spring Break?
> 
> Thats actually why I popped in tonight. Trying to come up with somewhere else to go, any ideas between Choctawhatchee and Blackwater?


I would head to yellow river over Blackwater a lot less boat traffic I prefer YR over BW always do better whether it be bass or bream


----------



## SLICK75

tips n tails said:


> I would head to yellow river over Blackwater a lot less boat traffic I prefer YR over BW always do better whether it be bass or bream


Its funny you mention that, me and my oldest was just going over where he wanted to go and hes put in for Blackwater. Actually, his words were "Anywhere but Jackson."

Its looking like we are heading for Milton and putting in on 90 then heading south. Ive lived here all my life and I I have only been on BW once, a couple years ago, so its a nice change of scenery.

All this has brought up some dumb questions... Ive always wanted to hit the area around the interstate so we are heading that way so....

1. Is there any boat ramps besides Baghdad? We drove down there for a look-see the last time we were on BW and I wasnt crazy about the ramp area- what little bit there was. I looked on Google Earth and couldnt find anything that jumped out as a public boat ramp.
2. Where does BW River end and BW Bay start? Is there a certain point that I have to stay above to fish on a freshwater license? I dont generally do saltwater and I dont even know whether or not I need a saltwater license for fishing the bays.

We went up from Milton the last time we went but I just couldnt get in the groove that day, wound up spending the day riding more than fishing.


----------



## screwballl

The rivers are usually decent. Otherwise there is always Hurricane Lake in north Okaloosa Cty.


----------



## FishWalton

If it's not too far you guys might consider coming over to DeFuniak and try Juniper Lake. A friend hit the shellcrackers on bed a couple pof weeks ago and moped up. they are off the bed now. Bass fishing should be good but I don't have any reports and I'm just starting to fish the lake myself. It's in my back yard but for whatever reason never paid much attention to it as I prefer the river. 
There are two ramps on the lake and bank fishing near the dam and on Cat Island.


----------



## jstblsd

I've been to Juniper a couple of times but it's been some years. I caught my first big bass out of there in a tournament 6lbs. I just told my wife we need to hit it again. I might make a trip down that way in a couple of weeks.


----------



## FishWalton

Went out to Juniper about an hour ago to check the wind. It's blowing good out of the east. too rough for open water with all the snags. Only 2 rigs at the dam and 1 on cat island. Same conditions yesterday but wind diminished abut 5pm. May go out a little later and fish until dark although "east is least and west is best". Cool pretty day too good to stay at the house.


----------



## FishWalton

Good number of boats on Juniper late this afternoon maybe 6 or 7. Several bank anglers near the dam. Caught 2 small bass. One on a charturse curly tail and one on a bomber. Saw a lot of fish on the sonar. Most of the fish were on bottom or maybe a foot or 2 up in 10 to 15 ft water. In 6 to 8 ft water it was about the same. 
Wind was up but not all that bad. Calmed down about 5:30.


----------

